# Vsftpd User

## F1r3fr3nzy

Hi I'm new to Gentoo

I have everything running pretty smooth and just got vsftpd setup the other day

 I made a user for the ftp server and changed the base directory to my web servers htdoc folder

I want this user "server" to ONLY be able to access the folder /var/www/localhost/htdocs and nothing more, any ideas?

----------

## hielvc

I did a search useing "ftp AND security" and found this third post down Howto set up an FTP (VSFTPD) better yet try "VSFTPD and security"

----------

## omanca

I have the same problem. 

My config vsftpd :

background=YES

listen=YES

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

.

.

I made users group ftpgroup as in how-to is, home folder /var/data/ftp.

I want to users alow write and delete own folders.

chmod -R 777 ftp

in ie is everithing ok - user can browse only ftp folder, but i try smartftp and I was able browse all.

I´m linux beginer, maybe that is easy to done.

----------

## omanca

Solved  :Smile:  .

http://gentoobox.rh.ncsu.edu/vsftpd-help.html

 :Idea: 

----------

